# Tuyển sinh lớp Tiếng Anh tương tác Online cho trẻ 7-10 tuổi



## nhimvagau248 (24/7/21)

* ENGLISH FUN TIME - Khóa học Tiếng Anh tương tác Online cho trẻ 7-10 tuổi *
Đánh giá trình độ đầu vào và trải nghiệm lớp học hoàn toàn miễn phí
Đăng ký ngay: bit.ly/AAB-EnglishFunTime

Với tình hình dịch bệnh diễn biến phức tạp, kỳ nghỉ hè của các con kéo dài chưa hẹn ngày trở lại trường, ba mẹ có con từ 7 - 10 tuổi là độ tuổi vàng cho việc học tiếng Anh còn đau đầu vì:

*  Việc học tiếng Anh của trẻ bị dừng lại quá lâu vì kỳ nghỉ hè kéo dài bất đắc dĩ
  Phản xạ tiếng Anh chậm lại khi trẻ không có môi trường tương tác thường xuyên
  Ba mẹ chưa có thời gian và chưa chọn được cách dạy Tiếng Anh cho bé hiệu quả*

Tiếng Anh là môn học đặc thù khi cần phải sử dụng và tương tác thường xuyên để duy trì khả năng phản xạ và kỹ năng giao tiếp. Vì vậy, ba mẹ không thể trì hoãn thêm được nữa, khi các bé không thể đến trường thì học online là lựa chọn hiệu quả và tối ưu nhất!

Tiếp nối sự thành công của 2 khóa học Online Summer Vibe và English Explorer cùng với nhiều sự phản hồi hồi tích cực, Active & Bright English tiếp tục triển khai khóa học Tiếng Anh online tương tác English Fun Time dành cho các bạn nhỏ từ 7 - 10 tuổi. 





--------------------------------
* THÔNG TIN KHÓA HỌC *

• Thời gian: 02/08 - 08/09/2021 (6 tuần - 2 buổi/tuần)
• Thời lượng: 60 phút x 12 buổi
• Đối tượng: Trẻ từ 7 - 10 tuổi
• Giáo viên: Giáo viên Tương tác (TSI) 
• Nền tảng học online: Phần mềm Zoom

--------------------------------
*  NỘI DUNG HỌC TẬP *

  Mở rộng vốn từ vựng tiếng Anh, rèn luyện phát âm chính xác
  Tăng phản xạ tiếng Anh qua trò chuyện, hỏi đáp suy luận, làm việc nhóm
  Khơi dậy cảm hứng học tập với các trò chơi tương tác thú vị: giải đố, kể chuyện theo hình vẽ, thuyết trình trước lớp, hát và nhảy theo nhạc...
  Nâng cao khả năng sáng tạo qua hoạt động lồng tiếng phim hoạt hình, vẽ bản đồ tư duy...
  Giới thiệu nền tảng ngữ pháp cơ bản, xây dựng thói quen giao tiếp đúng ngữ pháp

🎞  Ba mẹ cùng xem khám phá lớp học Online đã diễn ra qua video này nhé: Đăng nhập Facebook 

--------------------------------
*  LỊCH KHAI GIẢNG CÁC LỚP THÁNG 8 *

*

*

 Lớp Orange
• Độ tuổi: 7 - 8 tuổi
• Lịch học: 19h30 – 20h30 Thứ 2 & Thứ 5
• Thời lượng: 60 phút x 12 buổi
• Khai giảng: Thứ 2 - 02/08
• Giáo viên: Teacher Mike

  Lớp Mango
• Độ tuổi: 9 - 10 tuổi
• Lịch học: 19h30 – 20h30 Thứ 2 & Thứ 4
• Thời lượng: 60 phút x 12 buổi
• Khai giảng: Thứ 2 - 02/08
• Giáo viên: Teacher Vivian

--------------------------------
* THÔNG TIN HỌC PHÍ *

• Học phí: 1.800.000 VND/khoá 12 buổi
• Ưu đãi đặc biệt chỉ còn: 1.500.000 VND/khoá khi đăng ký và chuyển khoản trước ngày 02/08 
• Thông tin chuyển khoản: Số TK: 0451000433226 - Phạm Thu Thảo - Vietcombank - Chi nhánh Thành Công
• Nội dung chuyển khoản: Tên bé - Tên lớp

--------------------------------

Đặc biệt, dành cho các ba mẹ đang băn khoăn không biết con mình có phù hợp với việc học Online hay không, Active & Bright có tổ chức buổi đánh giá trình độ đầu vào, học thử 1 - 1 với giáo viên. 
 Ba mẹ đăng ký ngay cho bé yêu tại: bit.ly/AAB-EnglishFunTime hoặc inbox cho fanpage Active & Bright

--------------------------------
*Active & Bright English Center
Trung tâm Tiếng Anh cho bé từ 4 - 12 tuổi*
 Địa chỉ: Tầng 2A, Toà N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
 Hotline: 090 227 0788 - 088 688 2926
 Website: Trung tâm tiếng anh GrapeSeed cho trẻ em Active & Bright

#TiengAnhChoBe #DayTiengAnh #TrungTamTiengAnh #ActiveBrightEnglish #GrapeSEED #AAB #EnglishFunTime #TiengAnhOnline


----------



## Lan Anh (7/9/21)

Hi các mẹ , nếu trẻ thường xuyên sử dụng internet và học online tại nhà thì e xin tư vấn 1 phần mềm giúp các mẹ vừa quản lý dc con em mình đang làm j , sử dụng máy tính ra sao, vừa có thể phòng ngừa trẻ truy cập vào những trang wep không lành mạnh ạ .
Phần mềm này cập nhật sẵn những trang web đen cũng như web trò chơi điện tử mà các con hay vào. Đồng thời các mẹ cũng có thể tự link các trang web không muốn con sử dụng để chặn
Khi sử dụng phần mềm thì máy tính sẽ không truy cập được vào những trang này nữa, bảo vệ an toàn cho con.
Ngoài ra các mẹ yên tâm vì phần mềm có cả chức năng chặn theo giờ, cũng như bỏ chặn và truy cập lịch sử xem các con đã từng vào những trang nào.
Nói chung để kiểm soát Internet của các con rất tiện các mẹ nhé.
Phần mềm tên VAPU, có bản dùng thử miễn phí và bản cao cấp, cập nhật sẵn các web đen, web điện tử liên tục.
Các mẹ có thể xem thử ạ


----------

